
Python library for EnvKey: a password manager for API keys and configuration - danenania
https://github.com/envkey/envkey-python
======
danenania
Hey HN,

I posted a Show HN for EnvKey awhile back--lots of good discussion there:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15330757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15330757)

This library makes it work seamlessly with Python. All you need to keep API
keys, credentials, and config in sync securely for developers and servers is
an environment variable (ENVKEY=p9WYzzHefy33gzgDdvPJ-EKdh4jgBsRBBNerK) and an
`import envkey`.

I've been a Pythonista for a long time, so I'm excited to get this live!

